
GH Status: We are currently experiencing major service outages - joatmon-snoo
https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/819456675392475137
======
jayfk
For everyone that depends on GitHub to build production code, add a fallback
on gitlab:

`git remote add fallback git@gitlab.com:user/repo`

and then push/pull your code with:

`git push fallback whatever` `git pull fallback whatever`

